# This is my 2011 chevy cruze



## Sturrock8 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys just want to share photo of my chevy cruze with you (sorry for my anglish i am a french canadian)































I am looking to have the trifecta tune and a chrome pipe


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

sharp!!.... curious about the brembos tho........................


----------



## Sturrock8 (Apr 23, 2012)

its only brembo cover


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice look!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ahhh figured that.... still looks awesome! i love the rtx turbines!


----------



## Sturrock8 (Apr 23, 2012)

ya the rtx turbine loook awesome i love it


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Looks good, but I'd do away with the brake covers and give it a nice drop on some springs...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Bonjour mon ami. Benveniue sur le Cruzetalk. Ou sont les toilettes. 
Je avoir un biere?


Yeah that's all I remember.


----------



## Sturrock8 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mick: not bad not bad 
boats4life: i am thinking about it just waiting for some money


----------

